# One Pin Sight Opinions



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Right off the top, I must say that I've never used a one pin sight for hunting.
My reason being... I have used 5 or more pins for over 30 years... I now use 7... and I know that I am not very good at holding over or under a target.
If you don't have time to move the one pin sight, you have to be very good at holding off target. I know guys that are... I'm not one of them! 
There are people using one pin that say that you nearly always have time to move it, but I have enough to do at that moment without worrying about where to hold. I could see it costing me... bigtime, at some point. Besides, I'm so used to a multiple pin sight, why change?

Well, it does clear up your sight picture. Some guys have trouble with confusing pins. Also, a one pin sight might let you shoot a little longer distances... the way they're making sights these days... (what's the deal with all these round housings??? What's wrong with an oval housing? Doesn't anyone use a small peep and center the pin instead of the housing anymore?)

When it comes down to it though, these things aren't much of an advantage in real world hunting... at least not my world! :wink:


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Have changed to a one pin sight after changes in my eyesight. Would prefer multiple pins but not an option now.
Shot a couple deer with it Used a hinge release as well, ground hunting to boot. 

Not as versatile but I do like the simplicity of a single pin sight


----------



## kertkicks (Oct 18, 2006)

I shoot a single pin and will probably never go back to a five pin. My vital gear is awsome and I love it. Shooting in the woods just allows me to have to make aiming adjustments sometimes but most of the time I slide my pin to the yardage I need.

Good Luck


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

In 3D, single pin will force you out of the bowhunter class and into the tough freestyle class. Also, you will need to learn to make sight tapes. Besides that, single pin are more fun to use.


----------



## kendawg (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks to all for your thoughts and some good points that I have not considered.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm with Da White Shoe......I tried a single pin for hunting. What I found out was that I had to make MORE decisions at crunch time rather than less. What I thought would be simple turned out to be more complicated.....at least for me. 

5 fixed pins for me from now on.


----------



## kendawg (Sep 13, 2012)

To expand the question a little what do you think about a 3 pin sight? Seems to me with the faster bows being made that 3 pins (30,40,50?) might be a comprimise. While I like to practice back to 80 to 100 yards( not always successfully) I think that multiple pins can be confusing. Any thoughts?


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

one pin can help with centering the pin in the peep. It takes a concious effort to center the pin with a multiple pin and causes most archers issues woith accuracy. I have tried both and Im with da white shoe


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

i always have a different color for my 40 yard pin, have for 40 years and is always a instant check that i have the right pin just before I let the arrow go


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

kendawg said:


> To expand the question a little what do you think about a 3 pin sight? Seems to me with the faster bows being made that 3 pins (30,40,50?) might be a comprimise. While I like to practice back to 80 to 100 yards( not always successfully) I think that multiple pins can be confusing. Any thoughts?


A sliding 3 pin is a much more attractive option in my mind, but it could still cost you a shot... well, it could for me anyway.
I"ve killed 2 antelope that moved quite a bit after I had ranged them and was already at full draw. 
One was at 43 yards when I ranged him. I drew and he chased a doe out to, (what I guessed to be 50 yards), before I could shoot. Drilled him.
The other one was at 67 yards, I ranged him and drew... then he came closer. I guessed 60. I guessed right.
Neither case turned out to be a big problem... I didn't have to think very much to adjust my sight picture. I just re-adjusted my peep to center the right pin. In both cases, there was a 7 yard difference... probably not too hard for some guys to hold off and still make a good shot... but it would be for me.
Again, if you can shoot well while holding off target... you'll probably do well shooting that way. I'm certainly not trying to talk you out of doing it that way, but I would ask myself what I was trying to gain by switching. I have pins out to 80 yards and I shoot a 462 grain arrow, so gaining distance really isn't a big plus.
Confusing pins? Early on, I had that happen to me twice on game shots, but that was a long time ago. Now, the first thing I do when I buy a sight is change all my pins to the same color pattern. The 20 and 30 are always green... because they show up best and they're the ones I use 80% of the time. I use red for 50, because it is right in the middle. I can gauge where I am and what pin I need without a doubt in the heat of the moment. It's second nature.
That's what it really comes down to... the heat of the moment and what you are used to.


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

I hunt with a fixed single pin and no peep sight only kisser button. i love it for hunting deer and elk. basically set pin 3" high at 10yds start walking back shooting when your 3" low thats your max distance will vary with arrow speed of course. In process you will easily find your 0 range. practice practice i prefer too sit target in field and walk around it random distance shooting block with broadhead's give me a very good idea of my trajectory. around here is hard too get a 30yd shot from a tree. Good luck too ya. some like it some don't. i generally set stand take 30 steps from tree for a reference if they get in that imaginary circle they die.


----------

